# Rear Axle for 86ZX 2x2



## elliskatz (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where I may buy rear axle parts for my Z?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

where have you looked?


----------



## elliskatz (May 20, 2011)

AZ-ZBum said:


> where have you looked?


I haven't looked before...This is my first querry. I've had a problem here with Miller Nissan in Van Nuys CA who have been trying to locate parts from some place in Georgia. I'm trying this independent means of locating parts which I shall probably need in future.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

So you haven't tried any of the site sponsors?


----------

